# reversing lights not working



## ardslick (Jan 25, 2009)

hi i have an x trail 02 model manual gear box. does anyone know where the switch that turns the reversing lights on when you select reverse gear is as both lights have stopped working, also how do i change it. thanks


----------



## rowlers (Sep 15, 2008)

right on top of the gear box, can't really miss it.

Unplug cable, large spark plug socket and loosen, mine was REALLY tight! Screw new one in in, and clip cable back on - piece of piss!


----------



## BSusans (Jul 16, 2014)

2001 Nissan Pulsar Q Reversing Light's not working although bulb's okay. Can anyone help?


----------

